# Atlantis Under Water Islands (Underwater Crab Home)



## Danny200 (Aug 8, 2008)

Hello i was wondering if anyone here knows if there is anywhere to buy Atlantis Under Water Islands in the UK i tried the main website but it seems that they do not deliver to the UK so was wondering if any other products like it in the UK as i would love to keep crabs but without haveing to add dry land as this thing they sell is amazeing lol

Crabs Habitat by Atlantis Underwater Islands

if anyone knows where i can buy in the UK please let me know thank you


----------



## Barnacle (Sep 16, 2010)

They look really cool.:mf_dribble:


----------



## AnythingWithAShell (Apr 14, 2009)

Pretty funky idea, but I think a tank would look far nicer with a little natural looking dry bit for crabs. But then I'm used to naturalistic turtle tanks where an above water dry area is essential!

You could try eBay, you might find international sellers there who will ship worldwide. Or it's always worth emailing these companies to see if they would ship it to you, a lot of them would, they just set their websites up for domestic orders.

Edit:

Ahem.



> *Shipping Info*
> 
> Our shipping fees are based on the merchandise dollar amount and destination zone. The three zones are the continental United States, Canada, and *International.* The merchandise will be sent the “best way” determined by our shipping department. *All international sales will be delivered by U.S.P.S.* There will be no sales tax on merchandise shipped outside the state of Idaho. Sales within the state of Idaho will be charged 6% sales tax.
> 
> ...


:lol2: Would say it's definitely worth emailing them


----------



## Animalmadness (Dec 8, 2009)

that looks pretty cool


----------



## Whiskynginger (Sep 26, 2011)

Danny200 said:


> Hello i was wondering if anyone here knows if there is anywhere to buy Atlantis Under Water Islands in the UK i tried the main website but it seems that they do not deliver to the UK so was wondering if any other products like it in the UK as i would love to keep crabs but without haveing to add dry land as this thing they sell is amazeing lol
> 
> Crabs Habitat by Atlantis Underwater Islands
> 
> if anyone knows where i can buy in the UK please let me know thank you


 hi,ive got 2 for sale,the small dome,and the medium size one.both have got the feeder tubes.


----------



## Whiskynginger (Sep 26, 2011)

*atlantis underwater island*

hi, ive got 2 for sale, the small and medium dome.both with feeding tubes, if you are interested.


----------



## SkinheadOi85 (Sep 28, 2008)

would it not work putting secure lid fitting c-thru tub in with a clear plastic tube coming out???weighting it down and sinking it ensuring no water went in(test waterproofness first in sink maybe) then that way have the size you want and dimensions to suit the said animal and you can add decoration you feel suitable.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Crabs are pretty awesome hunters it seems.


----------



## torrne666 (Oct 17, 2012)

I know this may be a tad late (understatement) but i have just discovered this forum, did anyone actually find anywhere that sells these islands in the uk? I think these are amazing


----------



## Whiskynginger (Sep 26, 2011)

No one in UK sells them, i think ive still got the e-mail of the bloke who designed it,if you want one, i can send you his name and details.i had one in my tropical fish tank it was fantastic.


----------



## torrne666 (Oct 17, 2012)

Sod it, the american company want about 35 quid just to send it. I think i am just gonna go down to my local glassworker and give em the measurements for the pieces i need to build a custom corner underwater thing, cant be that hard can it lol! At the moment i have a square jam jar epoxied to a large flat rock on an angle and he loves that.


----------



## Mikeydub83 (Dec 5, 2014)

*Atlantis crab habitat*



Whiskynginger said:


> hi, ive got 2 for sale, the small and medium dome.both with feeding tubes, if you are interested.


Hi, I know it's been a while since your post..... Do you still have these habitats for sale??


----------

